

Why Kickstarter's design kicks ass (take note Diaspora) - vv
http://motivatr.com/post/596312974/kickstarting-your-marketing

======
jfager
Fundable had much bigger problems than a bad front page design. Kickstarter
has been doing alright, but this is the first time they've really made a big
public splash, and it's pretty clear that Facebook and Diaspora are driving
that attention. This post seems like a weird post-hoc explanation that's
ignoring the obvious.

~~~
vv
Kickstarter's had a very impressive rise prior to Diaspora. They had over a
quarter million UVs in March according to compete
(<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/kickstarter.com/>), up 100% over the prior
month. With a quick look at the site to can see lots of ~$10k project are
getting funded all the time. That's revolutionary.

In my original post, I acknowledged Fundable had bigger problems: Now it’s
important not to overlook all the other things that might have caused one
business to succeed where another failed. If you google “Fundable” you’ll see
they made a number of execution missteps. Fundable also didn’t have the
advantage of launching in a time when high quality video creation is so easy
and sharing is so powerful over platforms such as Twitter and, well, Facebook.
Nevertheless, it’s great to see a venture that’s executed well and in
Kickstarter’s case its competency certainly extends to its design.

------
novum
Honestly, editorializing link titles is just... _tacky_. The least you can do
for content creators is to link them accurately.

~~~
spudlyo
I wonder if this story would have seen daylight with the headline
"Kickstarting your marketing". The headline is an editorial decision that you,
the HN submitter, get to make, and I disagree that it is always tacky --
although I won't argue this particular case. Novum may not have respected the
author's link title, but he did help popularize his content.

~~~
novum
> _Novum may not have respected the author's link title, but he did help
> popularize his content._

Pardon?

Anyway, it occurs to me that there are also other ways of respecting the
author's link, like using the author's original short url (if any).

------
RobKohr
Don't know why but this struck a cord with me. I realize on home pages of
systems I just list features.

I updated my flash card site, <http://cueflash.com> with similar copy. (Check
out <http://dev.cueflash.com/> to see the old copy).

Feel free to comment if you think it could be improved (I am not much of a
marketer).

~~~
mdolon
I like the concept of the site however I want to see what using the virtual
cards is like without having to sign up first. I would also recommend a
redesign, as certain elements could definitely be realigned to make the
experience of using the site better. If you improved on the design and
usability, I could see myself recommending this to my friends. If you'd like,
shoot me an e-mail and I can provide some more info on how to better realign
the site.

------
Ixiaus
This should have just been a link to Kickstarter without mention of
Diaspora... I like Kickstarter though.

~~~
RobKohr
I think it is about how one succeeds where another fails, not about about
kickstarter.

------
DTrejo
I'd love to read more about how to pitch effectively to users.

Anyone have articles they'd recommend?

